

Avoid IPv6, Buy an IPv4 Address - porjo
http://www.nojitter.com/post/240169948/avoid-ipv6-buy-an-ipv4-address

======
detaro
Somewhat useful information ("how to buy IPv4 addresses if you need them")
wrapped in lots of crap. Or rather, conflating two issues that really should
be seen separately: The need for IPv4 addresses currently/in the near future,
and moving to IPv6 support.

Sure, buying IPv4 addresses if you need them during the transition period is
an option (e.g. if you are still expanding a lot and need more than you have
right now), but "avoid IPv6, just buy more IPv4 addresses" is a stupid idea.

> The ability to acquire IPv4 addresses doesn't solve the address problem
> permanently, but it does help postpone the IPv6 migration. The postponement
> can help with the constantly growing IT budgets and allow other projects to
> take precedence.

Because you'll have an easier time to fit it in your budget in 5 years...

~~~
daenney
Agreed, the title of the article alone is enough to make someone want to rage-
quit.

